# Protecting the home you leave behind when you bug out



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi:

In case you ever get to go back, what are some suggestions on how to protect your original home while you're gone?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would guess if it's bad enough that you have to leave, what you leave is the least of your worries.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Obviously having/adding better security measures then you had before you were over run and had to leave...

But I agree with Mish's statement...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How do people in the path of a hurricane, earthquake, flood or forest fire secure their homes when they have to "bug out"?

You don't. If you have already shuttered it you just leave it to the "mercy" of mother nature.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

If there is anything there worth protecting, you don't bug out.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

radmers said:


> Hi:
> 
> In case you ever get to go back, what are some suggestions on how to protect your original home while you're gone?


A good question

Depending on where you live consider filing for a "homestead", look it up an depending on your state that law will vary.

Also make sure you have registered documentation of your land, if you do not own it outright you will probably be screwed, as the mortgage holder will likely have repossessed it, but if you own it, at least the land will still be worth something but you need to have proof that you own it.

That is the best I can do with the information I have, at least it is better than the dribble before me.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> That is the best I can do with the information I have, at least it is better than the dribble before me.


You've gone full crotchety.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they manage to run us off from here ,it is over scorched earth


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Animals use the path of least resistance. Kick open your neighbors door and leave it open (JK). Seriously anything you can do to make it harder to get in the better, but you have to figure people will get in. Once they do make sure they realize they just found a preppers house - which means there is nothing there for them. Its all taken, gone, and the only thing they can enjoy is the shelter.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If they manage to run us off from here ,it is over scorched earth


Same here. One of the reasons I have wood mulch spread in key locations. If I were to be ran off, yard and house are up in smoke.

I don't have many preps anyways. Chances are, I'll be standing in line waiting for my slice of bread and sip of water like everyone else.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Best Answer ha!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Depends on the reason you leave. Natural disaster, most will be right there leaving with you. If you decide its best and leave a bunch of stuff behind-your house may get looted, just make sure you don’t leave anything you really care about behind.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Leave a note saying your out to lunch and will be "right back". What do you think?? Your just supplying someone else and waste time and energy on defense. That won't stop anyone that wants your stuff.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 4574

I hope this would scare the snot out of anyone!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I say live in the middle of nowhere... that way your BOL is your every day house and you don't have to worry about the hypotheticals...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

radmers said:


> Hi:
> 
> In case you ever get to go back, what are some suggestions on how to protect your original home while you're gone?


Hey Rad. The thought of having to leave your home and possessions behind, knowing they will almost certainly be raided by looters is heartbreaking. My great uncle Raleigh once buried a chest freezer or two in the ground and stored some... stuff... secretly for years. Water tight, sturdy enough to walk over, large enough to hold many treasured items. Of course, all the captain obvious-es out there will remind you that empty boxes are traps for unattended children, and being seen digging large unexplained holes will gather all kinds of unwanted attention. I'll just say, it worked very well for one old mountain man named Raleigh.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are not physically there you are not going to be able to protect it. I'm not sure what it is you are wanting to protecting it from, guess it doesn't matter. If you are not there, then you are not there and what ever happens while you are gone....happens. 

Protecting you legal rights is another matter, and one to take up with a professional.

If you are talking short term, days or a week or two, hide cache or bury the stuff you are not taking and hope it's still there when you return. The better you are at hiding, caching and burying stuff the more likely it will be there when you return.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe that if I leave my home it won't be because I am forced to leave, but leave to be at a better location for survival, i.e., bug out location. I would at a minimum turn off the gas, power, and water, and put anti-freeze in the toilets. If given more time I would board up all of the windows. I would leave all of the doors unlocked. If I am no longer going to use it, I would try to leave it in a condition that if someone one was in desperate need of shelter, they could. I would go so far as to lay on fire wood in the fire places and fill any spare containers with water, any blankets or warm clothing that I didn't take with me would be placed in plastic containers, labelled in large print, and placed in the middle of the floor where it could easily be found. Anything that I couldn't take with me and I thought might help someone else I would leave in good shape and out in the open. 

Of course if I was being forced to leave, then I torch everything.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

:evil:Brown Recluse spiders, boa constricters, scorpions. Come on in...:evil:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Have no fear the police will protect it for you.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

After Katirina, N.O.P.D.'s New meaning was Not Our Problem Dude!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Depending on where you are at... The only thing you can do is make the place ready for the climate...IE antifreeze in toilet and down pipes, leave a (top) window cracked to allow some air flow. drain all water lines, turn off gas lines, disconnect all electric appliances, drain water heater...


----------

